# Something to ease sore-strained muscles?



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

Well "Muscle Relaxers" comes to mind, but I've been told by the Kaiser Permanente pharmacy that since I've turned 65(5 years ago) I can no longer be prescribed any medication that would affect my central nervous system.  That, to guard against liability for balance issues that could result in a fall and injury.

Of course as health care professionals educated and indoctrinated in the 'word' from the Merck Bible, the first words out of their mouth is Take two Tylenol"  blahblahblah...yea, right  I could get vulgar at this point but I won't.  Tylenol has only _ever_ worked for pain if you put something in it that works, like codeine or some other opioid.      So no pain options except my trusty hot /cold flack-seed bag, and a well timed cocktail....

Any other home remedies to relax sore & stiff muscles?
Different healthcare provider?
Street drugs?

P.S.  I've tried CBD oil, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## timoc (Aug 17, 2022)

A beautiful young woman giving a massage would help....   I'm led to believe.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

Kaiser is totally crazy, of you have pulled muscles or pinched nerves sometimes a muscle relaxer is needed.  Meloxicam is a good drug for joint pain, I think it is a type of anti inflammatory. I took that for hip pain. A good soak in the tub with warm or hot water can help.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 17, 2022)

You didn't say how you got the sore-strained muscles. If it's from exercise or chores, stretching afterwards can prevent such problems. I'd recommend a daily 15-minute stretch routine, even if you don't exercise.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

I've had Meloxicam in the past, works well but is still an NSAID, which I'm avoiding like the plague, due to increase risk of stroke, heart attack and the skin bruising(purpura).


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

A friend of mine drinks pickle juice and claims it helps, I have not worked up the nerve to try it.


timoc said:


> A beautiful young woman giving a massage would help....


Sounds good to me, with or without the sore muscles.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> You didn't say how you got the sore-strained muscles. If it's from exercise or chores, stretching afterwards can prevent such problems. I'd recommend a daily 15-minute stretch routine, even if you don't exercise.


I think I might have strained my lower back muscles from moving the refrigerator(getting a new one delivered today).   I don't normally get such strains, I exercise(including ample stretching) every day.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've had Meloxicam in the past, works well but is still an NSAID, which I'm avoiding like the plague, due to increase risk of stroke, heart attack and the skin bruising(purpura).


That is interesting, I've taken meloxicam for years and it does  help with aches and pains.  I have recently been more susceptible to bruising, particularly my hands and arms, now I am wonder if there could be a connect.  May ask my Dr.


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 17, 2022)

Sounds like you need anti inflammatory.
Ibuprofen sold as Advil...not as strong as Meloxicam but did help and I did not get wobbly on my feet.

Helps me somewhat. I cannot take any opioid for same reason and CBD oil total waste of money.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 17, 2022)

The CBD oil did nothing for me as well. However, CBD cream worked great.  Pain in my poor ole knees used to wake me at night but now I put CBD cream on them and that’s no longer a problem.  I use products from Myaderm and Charlotte’s Web.  Not cheap but have been effective for me.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> That is interesting, I've taken meloxicam for years and it does  help with aches and pains.  I have recently been more susceptible to bruising, particularly my hands and arms, now I am wonder if there could be a connect.  May ask my Dr.


Same here.  I have taken it for years but have noticed recent bruising and don’t recall any incident that might have caused it.  My gastroenterologist has been after me to stop taking them so maybe I should take her advice.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> The CBD oil did nothing for me as well. However, CBD cream worked great.  Pain in my poor ole knees used to wake me at night but now I put CBD cream on them and that’s no longer a problem.  I use products from Myaderm and Charlotte’s Web.  Not cheap but have been effective for me.


The last time I bought CDB oil was Charlotte's Web, I paid a pretty penny for it, but sadly no noticeable results.


----------



## Bella (Aug 17, 2022)

Exercise is great but refrigerators are heavy. Even fit old farts pull muscles. 

It's probably too late to use this therapy now, but for next time, and you know there'll be a next time, old boy. 

Should You Use Heat or Cold on a Muscle Strain? > https://mdmonthly.com/use-heat-cold-muscle-strain/

This is pretty good.







       I hope you feel better, Nathan. 

Bella


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

Bella said:


> Exercise is great but refrigerators are heavy. Even fit old farts pull muscles.
> 
> I hope you feel better, Nathan.
> 
> Bella


Thanks Bella!  I put some Arincare in my Amazon shopping cart.  

I got some relief for today, found an old medicine bottle with 2 Xanax left, took one and making an improvement.  I feel a bit whoosy headed, it didn't do that back when I was prescribed it....10 years ago.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)

Deleted .


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)

Oh Nathan, I hope that by now you are aware that I'm a nut.   lol   I'm just being me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

Does Pickle Juice Relieve Muscle Cramps?​The answer seems to be  yes.


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2022)

timoc said:


> A beautiful young woman giving a massage would help....   I'm led to believe.


You raise a good point.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 17, 2022)

If nothing else, you inspired me to move my fridge! Swept and washed underneath, vacuumed the coils, etc. Then moved it back.


----------



## timoc (Aug 17, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> If nothing else, you inspired me to move my fridge! Swept and washed underneath, vacuumed the coils, etc. Then moved it back.


Well done, NL.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Oh Nathan, I hope that by now you are aware that I'm a nut.   lol   I'm being me.


I thrive on nutty, so much more interesting than....whatever the opposite of nutty is.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Deleted .


Lol, must been good, probably one of the more entertaining posts in the thread.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 17, 2022)

I use icy hot occasionally. Also I don't remember if it worked for me but this was an unusual find https://theraworxrelief.com/about-muscle-relief/


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)

Well, I have a massive sinus headache.  No, it is not Covid.  I've had sinus problems for decades... off and on.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, I have a massive sinus headache.  No, it is not Covid.  I've had sinus problems for decades... off and on.


I've had sinus problems all my life, been thinking that sinus engineering and design was deficient, considering starting a class action suit.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2022)

For muscle aches,  I like these patches.  I use them on my arms too  
Cost a bunch, but they calm down the pain.


----------



## Lara (Aug 17, 2022)

I've used this for muscle cramps at night and joint pain with immediate relief for leg cramps but only partial relief for severe knee pain.

I rarely take it now because I found that my knee and foot pain was almost totally relieved with better shoes (Brooks Revel for women...amazing support and cushion) Oddly I've gone down a size and a good fit matters. I'm sure there's something comparable for men.


----------



## Remy (Aug 17, 2022)

@Nathan I hope you find something that helps long term.

There is some good information in this thread.

@Bella I'm going to look into that gel. Probably better for you than the Voltaren gel which does work but my understanding is, it's basically Ibuprofen in a topical gel.

@Lara Is that magnesium supplement available in stores or do you order it directly from the website? I looked it up. I also looked into the shoes you mentioned. I've been interested in getting some Sketchers 'max cushioning' which I can't find local. But I'll consider these also.


----------



## Lara (Aug 17, 2022)

@Remy , the shoes I mentioned, Brooks Revel (white with black accents), are around $100 from DSW but well worth it for me because of the instant relief I experienced, not total but about 75% and hopefully will continue. I had to loosen the laces on one foot because the top of that foot felt a little pain...it worked 100%. Make sure the size you pick is not too small and not too large. It must support your foot firmly but not uncomfortable at all.

The "Calm" (magnesium supplement) I found at the grocery store pharmacy. It may be cheaper online. it was almost $40 if I remember correctly, for 16 oz of powder. I just found it online for $24.  The dosage is 2 teaspoons each time you use it so it lasts a while. That also gives me instant relief but not forever so I take it once a day if needed.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Well "Muscle Relaxers" comes to mind, but I've been told by the Kaiser Permanente pharmacy that since I've turned 65(5 years ago) I can no longer be prescribed any medication that would affect my central nervous system.  That, to guard against liability for balance issues that could result in a fall and injury.
> 
> Of course as health care professionals educated and indoctrinated in the 'word' from the Merck Bible, the first words out of their mouth is Take two Tylenol"  blahblahblah...yea, right  I could get vulgar at this point but I won't.  Tylenol has only _ever_ worked for pain if you put something in it that works, like codeine or some other opioid.      So no pain options except my trusty hot /cold flack-seed bag, and a well timed cocktail....
> 
> ...


i just slap ben gay on the crap that hurts. or biofreeze. i take one tylenol and one motrin every 4 hrs. why are you experiencing sore muscles?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> For muscle aches,  I like these patches.  I use them on my arms too
> Cost a bunch, but they calm down the pain.


i can't use icy hot. it burns my skin.


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

An Epsom salt bath usually works for me.


----------



## Mike (Aug 18, 2022)

Works every time for me.

Mike.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 18, 2022)

I also use icy hot or a generic for occasional itching. Once the skin gets through the temporary burning sensation, it has forgotten all about the itching.


----------



## rgp (Aug 18, 2022)

Bella said:


> Exercise is great but refrigerators are heavy. Even fit old farts pull muscles.
> 
> It's probably too late to use this therapy now, but for next time, and you know there'll be a next time, old boy.
> 
> ...




  Well, I just ordered a tube .... hope it helps. Either way, thank you for the information.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> i just slap ben gay on the crap that hurts. or biofreeze. i take one tylenol and one motrin every 4 hrs. why are you experiencing sore muscles?


Probably overdid Tuesday's workout, did fifty leg up crunches on my dipstation, then Wednesday moved the refrigerator before my muscles had a chance to warm up.


----------



## Been There (Aug 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Probably overdid Tuesday's workout, did fifty leg up crunches on my dipstation, then Wednesday moved the refrigerator before my muscles had a chance to warm up.


I don’t take pills for sore muscles, or much of anything else. Just rub on Voltaren and use an Ace bandage wrap. Play a game of chess online and by the time the game is over so is the pain.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 18, 2022)

@Nathan I can't remember if you use THC so I will pass on the best pain relief strain that I know of. 

Blue Dream​





The “Bayer Aspirin of Bud”​




_Source: https://www.quora.com/How-does-mari...elievers-like-aspirin-Tylenol-for-pain-relief


It’s little wonder why Free_Byrd described Blue Dream on Leafly as the “Bayer Aspirin of Bud” given its proven ability quickly to alleviate everyday stress, depression, pain, nausea, insomnia and headaches. Blue Dream is a favorite among medical marijuana consumers due to the instantaneous onset of its effects. High Times points out that it’s great for reducing menstrual pain as well. Leafly user Dohbouled wrote that Blue Dream was a favorite strain since “I deal with severe anxiety and I have to be really careful what I smoke; this strain always does me right”. HomegrowB highly recommends Blue Dream for “anybody who has trouble waking up or anxiety first thing in the morning.” Belfastinian wrote that Blue Dream is “one of my favorites, it’s easy on the lungs which for me is a bonus because I have stage 3 lung disease.” 11scorpio11 wrote “I have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome and am constantly battling chronic pain. Blue dream is one of the best I have come across to relieve my pain for daytime use that also fights a number of my other stemming ailments from my EDS.” Reefr wrote “I chose it to deal with a combination of arthritis, osteoporosis, scoliosis, depression”

https://honestmarijuana.com/blue-dream/_


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> @Nathan I can't remember if you use THC so I will pass on the best pain relief strain that I know of.
> 
> Yes, I haven't been lately but I've been thinking of going to the cannabis dispensary for some Indica gummies.    I'll check with them and see if they can get some Blue Dream.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Probably overdid Tuesday's workout, did fifty leg up crunches on my dipstation, then Wednesday moved the refrigerator before my muscles had a chance to warm up.


Just use some over the counter muscle rub with whatever you take for pain and try to be more careful in the future.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 12, 2022)

Extra strength Ben Gay, and it smells good too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2022)

Nathan, I'm just seeing this thread. How are you making out with the methods you've tried? And no more moving heavy objects for you!


----------



## Muskrat (Oct 19, 2022)

I use the arnica….but I buy the oil. A little goes a long way rubbed into a joint space such as around a shoulder. You will NOT feel a burning or tingling or anything that indicates it might be working….but give it a couple hours and it sure works for me. I have chronic shoulder issues coupled with arthritis. This (for me) is my surgical alternative. I buy at whole foods or other health food stores.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 19, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've had Meloxicam in the past, works well but is still an NSAID, which I'm avoiding like the plague, due to increase risk of stroke, heart attack and the skin bruising(purpura).


In addition, NSAID's shut down the kidneys rather pronto.  I don't touch them.  The very best muscle relaxer is Valium, but, it can have a deleterious effect on the CNS.  Plus, it is highly addictive.  But, it does work over a very short term in low dosages.


----------



## Bella (Oct 19, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> *In addition, NSAID's shut down the kidneys rather pronto.  I don't touch them. * The very best muscle relaxer is Valium, but, it can have a deleterious effect on the CNS.  Plus, it is highly addictive.  But, it does work over a very short term in low dosages.


I'm with you on the NSAID's.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 19, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> In addition, NSAID's shut down the kidneys rather pronto.  I don't touch them.  The very best muscle relaxer is Valium, but, it can have a deleterious effect on the CNS.  Plus, it is highly addictive.  But, it does work over a very short term in low dosages.


I would* kill* for a decent muscle relaxer, or any analgesic type drug that would actually work. Hmmm, that's an idea, going to prison might just be the answer...


----------



## Bella (Oct 19, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *I would kill for a decent muscle relaxer*, or any analgesic type drug that would actually work. *Hmmm, that's an idea, going to prison might just be the answer...*


  You've worked in a prison. Are you ready for_ those_ "side effects". 



A long time ago, a few times, in extreme cases, for neck and upper back pain, I took Flexeril. Of course, it has side effects. What doesn't? It worked, but I didn't like the way it made me feel. I'm sensitive to side effects, so I avoid this type of medication. I rub on Arnica and tough it out when necessary.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 19, 2022)

Icy Hot w/lidocaine patches

Voltaren cream, I think you an buy it over the counter now.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 19, 2022)

Bella said:


> You've worked in a prison.* Are you ready for those "side effects*".
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago, a few times, in extreme cases, for neck and upper back pain, I took Flexeril. Of course, it has side effects. What doesn't? It worked, but I didn't like the way it made me feel. I'm sensitive to side effects, so I avoid this type of medication. I rub on Arnica and tough it out when necessary.


If you mean what I think you mean,  I would do what it takes to get my own cell without a cellmate.  

"Flexeril", I was prescribed that(called Cyclobenzaprine) a few years ago.  I didn't like it either, made me real drowsy and not in a pleasant way at all.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 19, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Probably overdid Tuesday's workout, did fifty leg up crunches on my dipstation, then Wednesday moved the refrigerator before my muscles had a chance to warm up.


I use Lidocaine patches for sore muscles. Electrolyte drinks are good, too.

(Not many know that milk is an excellent source of electrolytes.)


----------



## chic (Oct 20, 2022)

An oldie but a goodie is bathing in epsom salts. It helps me.


----------



## Lara (Oct 20, 2022)

Regarding "Calm" which is a Magnesium supplement: 
It works great but only take one dose a day. 
More than one dose will cause side effects over time.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Well "Muscle Relaxers" comes to mind, but I've been told by the Kaiser Permanente pharmacy that since I've turned 65(5 years ago) I can no longer be prescribed any medication that would affect my central nervous system.  That, to guard against liability for balance issues that could result in a fall and injury.
> 
> Of course as health care professionals educated and indoctrinated in the 'word' from the Merck Bible, the first words out of their mouth is Take two Tylenol"  blahblahblah...yea, right  I could get vulgar at this point but I won't.  Tylenol has only _ever_ worked for pain if you put something in it that works, like codeine or some other opioid.      So no pain options except my trusty hot /cold flack-seed bag, and a well timed cocktail....
> 
> ...



I ditto everything in your OP, Nathan.
Especially that what I use mostly is my heated flax packs, or those  intermixed with the cold freezer pack, if I must.

Interesting what they said about _any meds that effect the CNS, _when they do prescribe many drugs so readily and overly generously, such as the copious bp meds, which have many side effects including balance troubles; Not every person prescribed those are in need of it, though I fully realize that those who are, must take them if nothing else works for high bp.

Back to the muscle pain issues that you mentioned, I do also use arnica gel or oil, as was mentioned in a later post in this thread.

I haven't read all of the posts, here yet.  Seems worthwhile, so I will. 
How are you doing, Nathan?

Editing to add, that I use that same brand of Arnicare, that was posted by @Bella  and am often surprised that it helps.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 20, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Back to the muscle pain issues that you mentioned, I do also use arnica gel or oil, as was mentioned in a later post in this thread.
> I haven't read all of the posts, here yet.  Seems worthwhile, so I will.
> How are you doing, Nathan?


My back is _back_ to normal, I had to reduce my physical activity to give those muscles a chance to rest up.

I still have my regular daily sore-stiff back muscles due to no particular cause, except perhaps poor posture while watching the tube. 

Movement and stretching takes care of that, although the evening cocktail hour sometimes comes around earlier.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My back is _back_ to normal, I had to reduce my physical activity to give those muscles a chance to rest up.


I frequently seem to overwork my old body....I often seem to think that I'm still young.  The best thing I've found is good old BenGay.  After the shower, I rub some of that on my "sore" parts, and relax.  It stinks a bit for a little while, but it works for me.  Plus, it's fairly cheap at places like Walmart and the Dollar stores....and I don't have to worry about any "side effects" from taking drugs.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 20, 2022)

I am wondering if you have had your calcium levels checked by a doctor. I have had muscles tighten up on me at times and no rub on medicine would help it. I have had doctors tell me that I need to take calcium supplements because my calcium levels are low at times. There is a link between tightened muscles and low calcium levels. When I take calcium, my muscles have not tightened up and my body feels more relaxed.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 20, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I am wondering if you have had your calcium levels checked by a doctor. I have had muscles tighten up on me at times and no rub on medicine would help it. I have had doctors tell me that I need to take calcium supplements because my calcium levels are low at times. There is a link between tightened muscles and low calcium levels. When I take calcium, my muscles have not tightened up and my body feels more relaxed.


I've heard that somewhere, will have to speak to my doctor.   I "could" take some of my wife's calcium supplements, but I'm not sure that's something that can be done, with precaution.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My back is _back_ to normal, I had to reduce my physical activity to give those muscles a chance to rest up.


Ah yes, sadly, that is what is most often required, now that we are in the category of those that _qualify for this forum.  _


----------



## brenda (Oct 25, 2022)

I have been reading up on taking organic sulfur and so far it's a definite maybe for me to try.   Not to be confused with sulfa drugs.  Long soak in hot bath with epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) eases joint and muscle pain.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2022)

brenda said:


> soak in hot bath with epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) eases joint and muscle pain.



Oh yes, I forgot that one.  Thanks for the reminder!

If it's feet or a hand, one can soak them in a small plastic tub of warm water with a little epsom.  Very effective.  So glad you posted this, Brenda.


----------



## brenda (Oct 27, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Oh yes, I forgot that one.  Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> If it's feet or a hand, one can soak them in a small plastic tub of warm water with a little epsom.  Very effective.  So glad you posted this, Brenda.


I remember my great grandmother used to dip her hands in melted paraffin for arthritis relief in her hands.  These are still sold, but basically a crock or simmer pot with melted paraffin.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Well "Muscle Relaxers" comes to mind, but I've been told by the Kaiser Permanente pharmacy that since I've turned 65(5 years ago) I can no longer be prescribed any medication that would affect my central nervous system.  That, to guard against liability for balance issues that could result in a fall and injury.
> 
> Of course as health care professionals educated and indoctrinated in the 'word' from the Merck Bible, the first words out of their mouth is Take two Tylenol"  blahblahblah...yea, right  I could get vulgar at this point but I won't.  Tylenol has only _ever_ worked for pain if you put something in it that works, like codeine or some other opioid.      So no pain options except my trusty hot /cold flack-seed bag, and a well timed cocktail....
> 
> ...


How about a topical rub or ointment. I have an active job as well as do alot of outdoor activities and often have muscle soreness. Tiger Balm has been my go to for years. You will smell like a Eucalyptus tree smeared with Vicks for a couple hours but it works great. Martial Artists and Athletes have sworn by it for years. Voltarin is also good if you want something with a analgesic in it.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 6, 2022)

Mojaveoutdoors said:


> How about a topical rub or ointment. I have an active job as well as do alot of outdoor activities and often have muscle soreness. Tiger Balm has been my go to for years. You will smell like a Eucalyptus tree smeared with Vicks for a couple hours but it works great. Martial Artists and Athletes have sworn by it for years. Voltarin is also good if you want something with an analgesic in it.


I will second your recommendation for Tiger Balm. It works for me quite well.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Motion Medicine:

https://www.motionmedicine.ca/motion-medicine/clinic-size


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2022)

Good ideas here.  My husband overdid his exercise routine a couple of days ago.  I’m going to suggest the hot bath with epsom salts and the Tiger Balm.  If those work, I won’t re-read the other suggestions.  

How quantity of Epsom Salts is used.  1/2 cup, cup, more?  Now I have check if we have any.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> Good ideas here.  My husband overdid his exercise routine a couple of days ago.  I’m going to suggest the hot bath with epsom salts and the Tiger Balm.  If those work, I won’t re-read the other suggestions.
> 
> How quantity of Epsom Salts is used.  1/2 cup, cup, more?  Now I have check if we have any.


I have always used a cup of Epsom salts to a regular sized tub of water as hot as was comfortable.


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2022)

Mojaveoutdoors said:


> I have always used a cup of Epsom salts to a regular sized tub of water as hot as was comfortable.


Thanks.  Went to buy some and Walmart is out.


----------



## Lara (Dec 7, 2022)

The Mayo Clinic says to do R I C E...
R - Rest
I - Ice
C - Compression
E - Elevation
'


----------

